
Ask HN: How to connect two computers to one USB-C display? - raasdnil
Has anyone found &#x2F; know of a KVM switch that will take USB-C in from two computers and output USB-C  to connect to a USB-C only monitor?<p>I have my laptop for work and a gaming computer under the desk currently with a DualLink HDMI to an old 30&quot; Apple Cinema display but need to upgrade as the monitor is starting to get old. Would like to go with some of the 4k&#x2F;5k options, but they seem to be trending towards USB-C and I can&#x27;t find any way to replace the KVM easily.
======
cerberusss
Couple of links:

[https://store.level1techs.com/products/kvm-switch-usbc-
model](https://store.level1techs.com/products/kvm-switch-usbc-model)

[https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-2-Port-Type-C-Delivery-USB-
KC...](https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-2-Port-Type-C-Delivery-USB-
KCPD/dp/B07Y2HKN37/)

[https://www.blackbox.com/en-
us/store/product/detail/usb-c-4k...](https://www.blackbox.com/en-
us/store/product/detail/usb-c-4k-kvm-switch-2-port/kvmc4k-2p)

(From:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/UsbCHardware/](https://www.reddit.com/r/UsbCHardware/))

------
Exmoor
Hmm... USB-C is complicated because there are a couple different ways it's
used to display video. If your computers are able to output Displayport over
USB-C I would think you should be able to utilize a Displayport KVM and
USB-C->Displayport cables on the input of the KVM and the same cable in
reverse on the other end. I think the hard part is figuring out if your
computers all push Displayport over their USB-C ports or not.

